# ECS Stage I vibration...



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

Recently, I've been experiencing some significant vibration whenever I hit the brakes - driving at 30mph or as fast as 65mph. The vibrations are occuring throughout the entire pedal stroke, especially noticeable during initial stopping and continues as I come to a complete stop.
I was "ok" with some minimal vibration, but it seems to be getting worse and it's beginning to really shake the steering wheel (kind of un-nerving for my passengers).
I upgraded from stock to the ECS Stage I last summer so the rotors have not had many miles on them (~5000mi). I installed new mintex pads with the rotors and did not brake aggressively during the break-in period.
Is this just a build-up of pad material? or is it a "warped rotor"?








Please help - I'm sick of feeling as though my wheels are going to pop off!!!


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

are you running any spacers?


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (EBG 1.8T)*

Nope- straight up ECSs.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

not sure then, i just thought i would i check.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

You might want to try a different pad. The mintex seems to be a softer pad therefore more pad material is caught on the rotor. Try upgrading to a Hawk Pad.
If you have any questions please feel free to contact us...


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

It's most likely pad material deposits on your rotors. I'm running Mintex Red Box pads and had the same problem. The way I got rid of it was doing a few panic stops, 40-0mph (with cool-down periods in between) and it went away after a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

Check your wheels. I had a friend have a similar issue after we upgraded his front brakes. It turned out that one of his lugs was loose. Double check your lugs...


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (BoraSport)*

Hey guys...
Thanks for all your suggestions!








I'll give the "panic stops" a try and then look into getting harder compound pads next. I'll post updates... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_Check your wheels. I had a friend have a similar issue after we upgraded his front brakes. It turned out that one of his lugs was loose. Double check your lugs...

Yeah...this was the first thing I checked - unfortunately that wasn't the quick fix! Thanks for the suggestion anyways


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

So, I am assuming that Hawk HPS pads would be the obvious choice for a semi-aggressive daily driver?
They don't have the sensors though do they? Won't that give me a constant CEL warning?


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: (back2school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *back2school* »_So, I am assuming that Hawk HPS pads would be the obvious choice for a semi-aggressive daily driver?
They don't have the sensors though do they? Won't that give me a constant CEL warning?

Hi back2school,
I installed the same brake kit this past weekend. I installed Porterfield R4S pads at the same time, and so far have had no problems. Although, I only have about 250 easy miles on the setup. I plan to remove the wheels and double check everything friday. I want to make sure the caliper brackets aren't contacting the rototors etc... (clearance is pretty tight there). However, I'm sure I would hear it if there was a problem. 
To disable the brake warning light (as most high-pref pads don't have the sensor) cut the sensor wire off of your old pad, leaving it connected to the wiring harness in the drivers side front wheel well. Then just splice the two wires together. 
Keep us updated on your brake situation, and let us know if the vibration goes away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Y2KVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2KVR6GTI* »_I plan to remove the wheels and double check everything friday. I want to make sure the caliper brackets aren't contacting the rototors etc... (clearance is pretty tight there). However, I'm sure I would hear it if there was a problem. 
To disable the brake warning light (as most high-pref pads don't have the sensor) cut the sensor wire off of your old pad, leaving it connected to the wiring harness in the drivers side front wheel well. Then just splice the two wires together.

Yeah I noticed that the clearance there was very tight and was also concerned that I would hear an awful screaching noise on the first test drive - fortunately that was not the case. I too will check that the clearance is still ok when I install the new pads.
Good stuff about cutting the sensor wire - I should've thought øf that. I've had a CEL for the last few months and could not clear it with VAG. I recently got the dub inspected and was told that there was only 1/16" left on the rear pads - maybe that is throwing the CEL? Hopefully I can resolve that with new pads. It's becoming a joke - my warning lights - I am always getting them after I do something to the car. In addition to the CEL I have an airbag warning. I think 5 is the most I've had at one time!
Thanks for the suggestion and I will post updates.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (back2school)*

The rear brakes don't have the wear sensor, just the driver's front. Check the rotors for rust buildup along the surface where the inner and outer edges of the pad contact.


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

Back2school,
Did you ever find out what was causing the vibration? The reason I ask is that I think that I am experiencing a similar problem with my ECS Stage1 Setup. The Brakes feel fine under normal light braking, but vibrate under medium-heavy braking (steering wheel vibrating slightly-but noticeably, back and forth left to right). It sure seems like warped rotors, but with less than 1000 easy miles on them I doubt it. I double checked all clearances, and made sure everything was torqued to spec this past weekend. Rotors don't exhibit any unusual wear or noise, and braking perfromance remain strong. Back2school, ECS, others... Any Ideas?
Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (Y2KVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2KVR6GTI* »_Back2school,
Did you ever find out what was causing the vibration? The reason I ask is that I think that I am experiencing a similar problem with my ECS Stage1 Setup. The Brakes feel fine under normal light braking, but vibrate under medium-heavy braking (steering wheel vibrating slightly-but noticeably, back and forth left to right). It sure seems like warped rotors, but with less than 1000 easy miles on them I doubt it. I double checked all clearances, and made sure everything was torqued to spec this past weekend. Rotors don't exhibit any unusual wear or noise, and braking perfromance remain strong. Back2school, ECS, others... Any Ideas?
Thanks for any info you can provide.

Hey Y2K,
Actually, I have not had the opportunity to investigate this thoroughly yet - I am in the midst of mid-terms and am absolutely going bonkers with studying and stress







I will be on spring break next week







and plan to try some of the suggestions people have offered above.
I too experienced some weird vibrations during the first couple thousand miles with the Stage Is. I chalked it up to incorrect installation - assuming it was somehow my fault (and maybe it still is?) So I took everything apart and reinstalled the whole shibang as carefully as possible - following the instructions to the last detail. I still got some minor vibrations.
Having had them for several months now, I noticed that under different weather conditions, the vibrations varied in feel from scary-i'm-losing-control to barely noticeable (?) By all intents and purposes it certainly feels like the rotors were warped.
I don't really know what would cause the vibrations but maybe I can throw this out there - could the manner in which the calipers are mounted have anything to do with it? In other words, since the calipers are mounted onto the spindle via the "caliper carrier bracket" and not directly onto the spindle itself, the caliper now has more room to "play" during braking pressure(?) Also, it must be noted that I needed to use the shims ECS provided in order to obtain the proper clearance - this may add to the vibration issue as well (?)
What pads are you running? I am running the Mintex Red as stated above - I am hoping a pad change will help. If not, I think the Stage Is will have to go into the "Buy It Now" pile in exchange for something else.








Anyone else with Stage Is have more to add? similar experiences?
I will post updates sometime next week after the new pads are in.


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

Hi back2School,
I know how those mid-terms can be. Good luck with them.
I also wondered about caliper carrier bracket play being the culprit. I had to use the shims (all of them) to space the driver’s side bracket. But, the passenger side centered fine without them.
I agree that the vibrations do seem to vary in intensity. Mine seem to fluctuate between a small vibration, to that large "hump" feel that is common with warped rotors. It almost seems like the Rotors warp when warm, and then when they cool, return to a small vibration. Both kinds of vibrations are felt in the steering wheel and brake pedal.
2 weeks prior to the brake install I had the alignment done by the dealer, and a new set of tires installed. So, I'm sure the problem is not in any of those areas. A couple of weeks later when I installed the brakes, I used new Porterfield R4S pads (front & rear).


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (Y2KVR6GTI)*

ECS, do you have any ideas what might be causing our vibration?
Also, should the rotor slots-vanes be sweeping to the rear (to expel heat) or the front (to scoop air) of the car? Wondering if my vibration-warping might be because the rotors are on backwards.








Mine are installed in this direction (sweeping to the rear).


----------



## EndisForever (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (Y2KVR6GTI)*

I have to say that is a beautiful brake setup. Just the vibration stories are worrying me. I think I'm gonna get the ECS TT upgrade, not go all out and get the stage 1. Good luck guys with the vibration. Bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdx grip (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (Y2KVR6GTI)*

i have read a lot of thoughts on the backward idea. these are not that reasonably priced, that cool, that straight forward, and people are always complaining about something. why didn't you just buy the brembo cross-drilled all four corner rotors for $300? i di and won't look back. i track my 01 bora 6 times a summer. sorry for your vibrations!


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (pdx grip)*

Ok...here's an update...
Installed new Hawk HPS pads up front and insofar as I can tell, the vibrations have disappeared!!!! Granted this is based on <100miles on them, but a significant difference in the overall feel of the brakes is evident.
It must be noted that I also did the following modifications to my car at the same time: H&R DB coilovers, ECS dogbone and Turn 2 trans bushings, and reinstalled my 3-season wheels.
As I put more miles on the new pads I will report if the vibrations resurface, but for now I am a very happy camper!!!


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

Hawk HPS rawk!! Should have gone with them in the first place!


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

I get the vibration also on my mintex pads. I am upgrading to Hawk HPS. 
*Edit* Nevermind about the senosr question.


_Modified by DevX at 10:43 AM 3-18-2004_


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (DevX)*

is it kinda odd that ecs is this forum sponser and they havent given advice







i want these brakes reeeal bad but i want to know this is an easily fixed problem.


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You might want to try a different pad. The mintex seems to be a softer pad therefore more pad material is caught on the rotor. Try upgrading to a Hawk Pad.
If you have any questions please feel free to contact us...

Actually, ECS did make a suggestion.
I get the impression that these vibrations are common with the Stage I's b/c their post was short and to the point and there was no follow-up since their initial post.
It seems as though the solution was as simple as changing the pads from a softer compound to a harder one. We'll see if my problem truly has been solved after putting more miles on this setup.
If anything, maybe they should ONLY offer or strongly suggest HPS' as the pad of choice, rather than the mintex reds, so some of us could have avoided the vibrations in the first place.
I'd like to hear from others who were having the vibration problems - POST HPS pad install. Let me know if it solved your vibration dilemma as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by back2school at 4:37 PM 3-19-2004_


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (back2school)*

This really bums me out as I wanted the stage 1 front and rear cross drilled and slotted. Any new info?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: ECS Stage I vibration... (gqjeff)*

I have ECS Tuning's Stage 2 version 1. They are Boxster Calipers over slotted 12.3" Audi TT rotors. 
They came with Mintex Red Box pads. Good pads until you use them relatively hard. They left deposits on my rotors and under moderate braking they felt as they were warped. A couple of panic stops cleared it up. 
I now have stock Pagid pads for the Boxster on there and have not experienced the deposits on the rotors since throwing the Mintex in the trash.
Hawk HPS is probably going be my next pads. Heck, I threw a set onto the wife's Focus ZX3!


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

I took off my mintex pads and threw on a set of HPS pads sunday. I also took the whole assembly apart and re-torqued everything.
The extreme shake I was getting is now gone.


----------

